# Tortoise living with domestic cats



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm due to buy my tortoise at the end of the month. I already have 2 cats who are very loving and sweet in general but obviously have that predatory side by nature. 

I'm just wondering if any of you have experience of cats and tortoise living together and how this has worked out for you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2014)

How big is the tortoise? I doubt that most cats would bother with one over a certain size. I had a cat that used to live in my tortoises dog house on rainy nights until I devised a motion sensor alarm that my tortoise would not set off. It scared the cat away. My concern was that the tortoise seemed to seek out...and eat...cat poo. Otherwise, they seemed oblivious to one another.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

The breeders I have been looking in to have young tortoise between 4 and 9 months, if you can gauge the size based on age. For the most part I will keep the tortoise indoors except for on beautiful days such as today. I plan on getting a run type of outdoor set up for the earlier stages. My cats tend to be curious about a lot of things. I'm not so much worried, but just wanted a general idea about how it would go down.


----------



## jeffjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

when one of our kittens tried to climb in the table i squirted it with water i only had to do it twice and now it doesn't even try. you could always make a wire screen to keep them out if needs be.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

That's great advice thank you!


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2014)

Probably the biggest concern would be your cats getting into the enclosure and getting burned from the lights and heat or possibly starting a fire. The best would be to make an enclosure that the cats can't get into. This will keep everyone safe and secure.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you, that is something we have already discussed and we are considering using the upper part of a large guinea pig cage to cover the indoor set up, this will allow for natural light and also for us to be able to observe behaviours during the settling in period you might say.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 11, 2014)

Some cats thinks tortoise habitats are great litter boxes.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

I can imagine they do, sneaky little tinkers sometimes. I don't want to prevent or restrict either the cats or the tortoise from being comfortable and happy in our home so I think I'll just see how it goes. I've not heard any horror stories and as I say, generally our cats are very loving. It's usually things that fly that I see them chase after so tort might get lucky lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 11, 2014)

There are 7 cats living with me (they aren't really mine) and not a one seems to care about any of my turtles or torts. A couple like to watch my fish in the big turtle tank, but not a one has shown interest in the tort themselves. 
One if the kitties is indoor/outdoor, so she'll roam around with my sulcata, but HAHA, what damage will she do to a big tort like that??


----------



## Jodie (Sep 11, 2014)

My cat had to be taught that the enclosure is not a litter box when my Leopard tort was little. They almost play now that he is bigger. My cat stalks him out side n will pounce n run away. Mort completely ignores her. I keep smaller torts in an enclosure with a lid outside to be safe. The cat could flip them over at the least.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks again for the great advice and sharing your experiences. I think while the tort is smaller I'll keep the enclosures covered.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 11, 2014)

Some cats can be taught. Others need mechanical barriers to prevent them from using the habitat as a litter box. I've had both over the decades. One was so old and small I didn't think she could leap that far, and she had never did it in her youth.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2014)

I have lots and lots of cats, tame and feral. I have never had a tortoise hurt by a cat, even the ones who are great for hunting other things. I have cats curled up with tortoises inside and out. The one problem (besides the litterbox problem) was I had a cat get her hair up against a light and start smoldering.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 11, 2014)

Once a cat tried scratching my tortoise, a small kitten. I literally tried shooing her away numerous times. Its like that "hunting experience" changed her... Thats the only experience I have with cats and tortoises.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

I really appreciate you all taking the time to reply. It's very reassuring to hear that there have been no major incidents between the cars and tortoise


----------



## smarch (Sep 11, 2014)

Oooh I got really excited when I saw this, I also have a cat and a tortoise so its been cool to read others experiences, many of which I too have had!

My cat (Semore) was a stray dropped off by someone we assume because we have a farm (know he was a pet because he's neutered and very friendly once he knew us). So he had been outside fending for himself hunting for food, up until a few summers ago he'd go out during the days, but then we had a fox problem and he's about 12 now so we keep him in, anyways back to tort-cat relationships!
When I first started bringing Franklin (Russian Tort) outside free roam and closely followed Semore would always stick close by watching him, a few times he came close booped Nank's shell then moved on (if he continued interest I shooed him away for Nank's safety) Otherwise outside was the only time Semore saw Nank as "prey"... or play lol.

Inside Nanks enclosure is closed off and secured, also high up so I've never had problems there. 

I also have a "mobile home" for Nank of the Rubbermaid tubs so he could come over and "watch TV with us" mostly just give him some interaction and space since his tank is too small. Semore peed in it when it was mulch... right in front of me too! the nerve! Thankfully Nank wasn't in there at the time! (so now I have a mat and towel, not ideal but we also don't really use it anymore)

My avatar picture was them first meeting the day I brought Nank home. 

Sometimes when Semore's asleep I like to plop Nank on his bed and watch him burrow into Semore's chubby warm tummy... however after the first experience Semores never allowed it again! Even if I show Nank to Semore he gets up and leaves... guess he doesn't like his "brother" lol. 

Anyways those are my experiences with Cat and Tort.  sounds like you got it smartly worked out: theres no major problems mentioned in the history of threads like dog stories but still take precautions, smart 

Ever seen the video of the kitten on the sulcata??!! Just chilling out going for a ride!


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

What a lovely reply and a great little story. I love the names by the way. I like to believe that my little fur babies are free spirits. They never pee in the house or anything so we kind of just let them do what they want for the most part. I will want the same for tort too, so I think I'll just let nature play out as one should and only step in if and when needs be. 

Our cats..Chester (Chewy for short) and Stitchface are both the kind that like to show off their catch and present it to us like a gift rather than catch and kill, if that makes sense? I'm confident and hopeful that this will stand when we introduce a different kind of baby to the family.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, I have seen the video... I love watching anything like that. 

I can't wait until we have our forever home (in the next 2 years all being well) and then I can get started on building my little farm of animals.

I feel like I have SO much love to give and the best way I know how is caring for animals. My husband calls it my "Pet"-ernal Instinct.


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 12, 2014)

This kitten was born outside in the tort pen. Her and two brothers. This Kitty in paticular fell in love with my Spunky, She'd sit and watch him for hours. I'm like Ms. Jackie in the way of I have feral cats and house cats indoor/outdoor, with the exception of one, Who Absolutely will NOT go outside  (The only cat I've ever had that refused the outside world.) I've Never even once had an incident. The kittens once grown lost all interest. When they were little they'd chase each other ( the kittens of course ) LOL, around and inside, the outside enclosures, I never recall the tort or torts being phased by it, in any way.


----------



## smarch (Sep 12, 2014)

Spannerz said:


> What a lovely reply and a great little story. I love the names by the way. I like to believe that my little fur babies are free spirits. They never pee in the house or anything so we kind of just let them do what they want for the most part. I will want the same for tort too, so I think I'll just let nature play out as one should and only step in if and when needs be.
> 
> Our cats..Chester (Chewy for short) and Stitchface are both the kind that like to show off their catch and present it to us like a gift rather than catch and kill, if that makes sense? I'm confident and hopeful that this will stand when we introduce a different kind of baby to the family.


 Semore got his name because he was a stray and we wanted to "see more" of him lol, if we're talking 10 years ago I was 11 and my siblings are 5 and 4 years younger than me so my mum came up with it. Then I was completely uncreative with Franklin, I thought I was being cute naming him after the kid cartoon... until I found out EVERYONE does that! Plus I never call him Franklin its always "nank" or "nay-nay" its only Franklin when he's doing something really silly/dumb. 
Does your Stitchface have any story with that name? or did it just happen? seems like there could be quite the story behind it. 
Semore, when still outside always caught and dropped stuff off for us right at our front or back door. We'd catch him playing often though, its like he kept bopping the little critters and was sad when they stopped playing too. Once I did rescue a young chipmunk from him, it was too little for me to not! Now that he's inside he could care less about prey, although he sits in windows watching wildlife intently lol.


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 12, 2014)

Stitchface was named by my Husband, we are both big fans of The Simpsons and "Stitchface" is what Homer names the ball given to him as a gift. Stitch also has a little white patch on his forehead so it's quite fitting for him.



You can just see his little patch on the pic


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 12, 2014)

I do give my cat a Squirt

with a spray bottle if she gets to close to the torts. But this one decided to take a nap in her fur.


----------



## immayo (Sep 12, 2014)

I have two RagaMuffins, Aria & Mia, who are still under 8 months old and my redfoot herd consisting of 8 tortoises 2yrs and younger.

The smaller kitten, Mia, just watches my largest torts in their enclosure sometimes. Doesn't seem to have any interest in the other 2enclosures.

My older kitten on the other hand has figured out how to break into an enclosure I made myself with a plexiglass top. I've yelled and squirted her the times I've found her looking at me awkwardly from inside. I could tell on several occasions it has happened while I was at work. (Moss stuck in her poofy tail is a dead giveaway) She doesn't seem to care about or brother the torts though. I'm almost positive she is looking in the food bowl hoping for leftovers of that delicious Mazuri. I call her a fat kitten because she's always meowing to beg for wet food when dry is always available to her. Anyway, I plan to fix her access to the enclosure with time to be safe. I've been unsuccessful with a couple methods so far... but there's my kitten experiences!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 12, 2014)

I have 2 cats and neither cares about the tortoises. Lil Roxie is pretty old and she likes to sleep under a basking light. But if the tort starts walking around Roxie's gone.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 13, 2014)

I know someone who knows someone who's tort was stolen by a cat....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 13, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> This kitten was born outside in the tort pen. Her and two brothers. This Kitty in paticular fell in love with my Spunky, She'd sit and watch him for hours. I'm like Ms. Jackie in the way of I have feral cats and house cats indoor/outdoor, with the exception of one, Who Absolutely will NOT go outside  (The only cat I've ever had that refused the outside world.) I've Never even once had an incident. The kittens once grown lost all interest. When they were little they'd chase each other ( the kittens of course ) LOL, around and inside, the outside enclosures, I never recall the tort or torts being phased by it, in any way.


What a great picture....


----------



## Laurie tortoise (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the cars. Never a problem with cats and tortoise.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 15, 2014)

I will say , I never leave a small tort alone with my cat. Like a dog who has never hurt a tort , you never know when instinct will kick in


----------



## smarch (Sep 15, 2014)

just thought I'd add this from way back to my first day with franklin, this is the only time the cat ever let him do this (while closely supervised of course. I just wanted to see how they'd react)


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh maaaaaan. That is just too cute!!


----------



## smarch (Sep 17, 2014)

Spannerz said:


> Oh maaaaaan. That is just too cute!!


 I KNOW RIGHT! if only the cat would put up with it now... but then again I know being burrowed against hurts and it must pull out little kitty hair. He's my family cat so I may have my own when I have a place and if I have a kitten raised around him they'd probably get along, supervised of course though


----------



## Spannerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I would totally love it if my tort and my fur babies would snuggle.. Watch this space I guess!!


----------

